# The Arcade



## Raewyn (Nov 23, 2005)

I cant get on the arcade to play games, is there something wrong on my end, or has it been suspended at the moment on your end??


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 23, 2005)

A version of the software compatable with this version of the forum software is still not available.  Soon as it is, I'll be able to update that section and reactivate the arcade.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 23, 2005)

Yeah, cuz ... I'm jonesin' .....:anic:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 23, 2005)

It's one of those "done when done" things. I waited on the upgrade as long as I could, but....


----------



## arnisador (Nov 23, 2005)

Will there be Pong?


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 23, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Will there be Pong?


:boing2:


----------

